# Maverick Probe thermo VS Themopen



## shooterrick (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok I know the Thermopen is the standard around here but there are times my curiosity can get the better of me.  I ran across the Maverick Pen at Amazon and liked the reviews and looks of it.  The backlit screen seems to be a nice feature.  Price is a bit less than a Thermopen but almost not worth the mention.  Since I have had great luck with both my ET 73s I thought it is worth a consideration.  Pic below and comments welcome!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

Maverick has a pretty good reputation so there's no doubt in my mind that their version of a "thermopen" is pretty high quality. Does the Maverick have the ability to be manually calibrated? What is the response on the read time?


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 5, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> Maverick has a pretty good reputation so there's no doubt in my mind that their version of a "thermopen" is pretty high quality. Does the Maverick have the ability to be manually calibrated? What is the response on the read time?


Laurel, This is the info I have.

Industrial grade with extra durable construction.
Guaranteed performance and accuracy to NIST standards.
Includes certificate of calibration verifying traceability to NIST.

Fully NSF approved and listed.
Factory calibrated.
Highly accurate Type-K thermocouple stainless steel probe.
Large easy-to-read "White LCD" with 0.5" digits.
Celsius / Fahrenheit selectable.
Water-resistant to standard IP44.
Shock-Proof.
Response time: 3 to 4 seconds.
Auto-off after 3 minutes.
3-AAA batteries included.
One year warranty.



> *Standards and Certifications:*



IP44 sealing
Hand washable
Splash proof
Non-submersible
NIST traceable
NSF listed with logo
*           Specifications:*

Thermocouple Probe: -40°C to +230°C (-40°F to +450°F)
Accuracy:
Below -18°C (0°F) :+/- 4°F
From -18°C to +100°C (0°F to +212°F) :+/- 2°F
Above +100°C (212°F) :+/- 4°F

Ambient Operating Range: +32°F to +122°F (-0°C to +50°C)
Elevated Operating Range: 1 minute @ 160°F (71°C) ambient air
Thermocouple Sensor: Type K Chromel Alumel, ungrounded
Thermal Time Constant: (TTC=63.2%) in liquid : 1 second
Response Time: (90%=TTC*2.3 in liquid 2.3 seconds
LCD Type: Reverse LCD
Backlight LED: White
Power: Three AAA batteries (included)
Battery Life: Approx 10hrs continuous usage
Weight: 4.3 ounces

*Dimensions:*
Unit Dimensions:
Length: 7.5 inches (190.5mm)
Length with Probe Extended: 12 inches (304.8mm)
Width: 2.1 inches (53.3mm)
Thickness: 0.6 inches (15mm)

Probe Dimensions:
Length: 4.3 inches (110mm)
Diameter: 0.13" (3.5mm)

LCD Digit Size:
Height: 0.5 inches (12.7mm)

LCD Display Visible area:
Width: 1.8 inches (45.7mm)
Height: 0.7 inches (17.7mm)


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2010)

They sound interesting Rick if you get one be sure to give a review of it so we can all know how they do


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I did a complete review this evening.  Link below\

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...mp-commercial-thermometer-pt-100/reviews#3637


----------



## meateater (Jun 18, 2010)

I somehow missed this post and haven't seen that therm before. Thanks Rick!  Gonna check that out.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jun 24, 2010)

I have the Thermopen and love it.  I don't know anything about the Maverick but I won't spend $70.00 on something that may work when for $20.00 more I know I am getting a top of the line instrument.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a Maverick wireless unit that works well and with their customer service being so stand up I would not hesitate to order this one - I am waiting for my duotherm to finally break so I can order one of these


----------



## warthog (Jun 25, 2010)

Thermopen is the gold standard.  The rest are just clones.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 25, 2010)

XxLT250RxX said:


> I have the Thermopen and love it.  I don't know anything about the Maverick but I won't spend $70.00 on something that may work when for $20.00 more I know I am getting a top of the line instrument.


There is no doubt as another member stated the Thermopen is the standard most will compare others to.  On the other hand if no one is willing to look at other tools then something good may be missed or past by.  I from time to time am willing to take a look at other tools because of curiosity and because I am in a position to be able to and bring the information as I see it to the community here. 

By all means buy a Thermopen!  I would,\ and as I stated in the review I am not willing to make a buy recommendation of the ProTemp at this time.  I will say that so far its performance has been very good but the track record is short.  I as always will keep all interested informed as to my experience with the tools I have.  If nothing else competition breeds excellence on most occasions.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> There is no doubt as another member stated the Thermopen is the standard most will compare others to.  On the other hand if no one is willing to look at other tools then something good may be missed or past by.  I from time to time am willing to take a look at other tools because of curiosity and because I am in a position to be able to and bring the information as I see it to the community here.
> 
> By all means buy a Thermopen!  I would,\ and as I stated in the review I am not willing to make a buy recommendation of the ProTemp at this time.  I will say that so far its performance has been very good but the track record is short.  I as always will keep all interested informed as to my experience with the tools I have.  If nothing else competition breeds excellence on most occasions.


Shooter,
If you have any problems, they will probably take care of you, because they sure do with their ET-73.

Let us know if it has problems, because if my Thermopen folds up (pun), I wouldn't be afaid to give Maverick a try.

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2010)

Great review write up you did there Rick.

Whenever I look at the price of those ThermoPens, a part of me says "Dang, do you know how much meat you can buy for the smoker for the cost of ThermoPen?" And then Ma Dutch will jump in with "I'm not going to let you spend $90.00 all at once for meat!!" Guess I'll never get to do a standing Prime Rib Roast unless I raise my own beef.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Rick

I am with you on trying new equipment. If you are so stuck on a single item that you never try anything else you risk never finding a better mouse trap. I personally have used many second tier products that have out performed the gold standard big time Eveyone needs to find their comfort level and live within it but must do the research before making the commitment to move forward


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jun 25, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> There is no doubt as another member stated the Thermopen is the standard most will compare others to.  On the other hand if no one is willing to look at other tools then something good may be missed or past by.  I from time to time am willing to take a look at other tools because of curiosity and because I am in a position to be able to and bring the information as I see it to the community here.
> 
> By all means buy a Thermopen!  I would,\ and as I stated in the review I am not willing to make a buy recommendation of the ProTemp at this time.  I will say that so far its performance has been very good but the track record is short.  I as always will keep all interested informed as to my experience with the tools I have.  If nothing else competition breeds excellence on most occasions.


I hope I didn't offend you in any way.  That was not my intent.  I agree with your statement about someone needs to be willing to look at other tools and I thank you for doing that and posting a very informative review.   However, from my own experience when something is suppose to be "as good as ................" it usually isn't.  Just my personal experience.  But I am also positive that something will eventually come along to replace the current "king of the hill".


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 26, 2010)

XxLT250RxX said:


> I hope I didn't offend you in any way.  That was not my intent.  I agree with your statement about someone needs to be willing to look at other tools and I thank you for doing that and posting a very informative review.   However, from my own experience when something is suppose to be "as good as ................" it usually isn't.  Just my personal experience.  But I am also positive that something will eventually come along to replace the current "king of the hill".


Absolutely no offense was taken.  I just wanted to state my view on trying new products from time to time.  I appreciate your and many other views that for now the ThermoPen is the way to go and I actually agree with you.  If you are in the market for a instant read probe *today *and can afford it buy the ThermoPen.  That said I feel it is important for someone from time to time to step out of the box and look other directions.  I am lucky enoeph to be in the position to be able to do that from time to time and bring the info I find forward to our group.  

Good smokes to you and hope to see ya in chat and look forward to your comments on this and other threads.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I have been using this unit indoor and out for some time now.  I find myself on simple smokes not even hooking up the Mavs I have.  I have done about every kind of meat we see here except for wild game and have used it on roasts and steaks as well.  It has delivered predictable results each and every time.  It has been dropped twice, once on concrete and on ceramic tile and no ill effects have been had.  I will now say I would not hesitate to buy this unit again. 

Shooter


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 19, 2010)

Thermoworks has other less expensive options that are just as quick as the thermopens. I use this one all the time: RT301WA - cheap enough to give as gifts!
Super-Fast Pocket Thermometer

5-6 seconds
Adjustable calibration
IP65 water resistant
On/Off switch
Auto-off after 10 minutes
-40°F to 302°F Range
and I also have this set-up - really love it -

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]*MTC *[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]*Mini Handheld Thermocouple*[/size][/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Resolution to 0.1°C or F[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Uses interchangeable type K thermocouple probes[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Large LCD display[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]IP65 Splash Resistant[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]°C/°F Switchable[/size][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Magnetic Back Panel[/size][/font]
Got the 4-second response time probe,

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, SunSans-Regular][size=-1]303-159[/size][/font][size=-1]Fast Response Penetration, coiled cable[/size]


----------

